
Istanbul Airport: Everything Is Ready at Istanbul Airport for a Safe Travel - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huIEcYZntwg&feature=youtu.be
======
abraxas
Lol, I wonder what the throughput will be with all this extra spacing. Maybe
the "take off your shoes" gang will have to let up a bit to maintain the
proper distancing.

Here's a conundrum for air travelers: are you all more scared of the terrists
or the ChinaFlu?

